# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ (2) x  هلال الساحل (0)

## الأبيض ضميرك

*المريخ x هلال الساحل 
الزمان : الخميس 14 أكتوبر 2010 الساعة الثامنة مساء 

استاد المريخ

دورى سودانى ون الممتاز لكرة القدم

الجولة 21
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يدخل اصحاب الأرض (المريخ) اللقاء برصيد 52 نقطة 
ويدخل الضيوف (هلال الساحل) برصيد 23 نقطة
*

----------


## احمد نجيب

*انشالله منصورين باذن الله وباقدام لاعبينا..وبتشجيع الصفوه..
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*القنوات الناقلة
الفضائية السودانية وقناة قوون الرياضية
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر الزعيم وثبت أقدام لاعبيه
وافرح القاعدة العريضة 
ان شاء الله الثلاثة نقاط فى الكيس
*

----------


## غندور

*

بالتوفيق للمريخ...
المباراة منقولة على الفضائية السودانية والاذاعة الرياضية FM104
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالنصر المؤزر ان شاء الله يامريخ
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*غايتو الليله الله يمرقنى سآآآآآآآآآى !!
اتشالقت واتوكلت على الله وفتحت البوست
ثقتى فى اولادنا اللاعبين لا تحدها حدود
يا غرق يا جيت حازما !!
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*انشاء الله البحاره غرقانين .. بس التشكيله كيف
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*بالنصر للزعيم

شكلك كراعك خدره يالابيض ضميرك

وعديله يابيضه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*التشكيله دى خليها لى وقتها يا دحدوح
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

غايتو الليله الله يمرقنى سآآآآآآآآآى !!
اتشالقت واتوكلت على الله وفتحت البوست
ثقتى فى اولادنا اللاعبين لا تحدها حدود
يا غرق يا جيت حازما !!




مشكور يا ابيض علي التقديم
 اتمني من الاخوان انه ما يفتحو بوست تاني للمباراة
للنقل كفاية واحد
لانه كتير بتحصل بيتفتح كم بوست لللمباراة الواحدة

:mbrok:
الليلة يا ابيض ضميرك ان شاء الله تنستر معانا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم اجعل كراعنا خدرا وخفيفه يا محمد حسن 
ويا  عديله يا بيضا . . . .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بس خليك قريب يا red الله يثبت الركب !!
*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يستر يا الابيض
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*النصر النصر انشا الله يا الزعيم 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب قنوان وخليكى قريبه والله يستر
منصورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## ود عثمان

*يالتوفيق للزعيم اليوم 
*

----------


## yassirali66

* منصورين ان شاء الله يامريخ
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم انصر الزعيم اليوم وغدا وكل يوم يارب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*رمزي صالح يؤمن العرين الأحمر في مباراة اليوم وباولو بيتر المرشح الأبرز للجلوس احتياطياً
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن دحدوح
					

انشاء الله البحاره غرقانين .. بس التشكيله كيف



 
التشكيلة المتوقعه لمباراة اليوم
  رمزي صالح
 نجم الدين   سفاري  طارق مختار  موسي الزومه
  نصر الدين الشغيل  سعيد السعيد  ،بدرالدين  قلق ، بله جابر 
عبدالكريم النفطي ، راجي عبدالعاطي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اكتفى حارس مرمى المريخ محمد كمال بمتابعة تدريب الفريق الاخير بالامس من الخارج، وذلك عقب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في مران امس الاول من خلال لعبة مشتركة مع سعيد اصيب على اثرها في الانكل.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*قطع شك - السمؤال عبدالباقي
يوم الإبحار واكتساح ذوي الأصفار 

* اليوم يكتسح الزعيم وصيفة بإنتصار مؤزر أمام البحارة في لقاء الصدارة والجدارةالحمراء .
* الصفوة موعودة بسهرة طال إنتظارهم لها وإخوان العجب جاهزون لتوزيع المتعة والإبهغار في لقاء أبناء البحار اليوم.
* يمطتي الفارس الأحمر صهوة الصدارة نحو بلوغ هدف وضعته الصفوة أماها وهو لقب الممتاز ليعود أدراجه من جديد.
* ناس النيجر لما يجو يلقوا البلد أكثر احمرار .. صدارة .. وأداء يخلع ذوي الأصفار قبل أن يتفوق به الزعيم على هلال البحار.
* المريخ ومنذ ان بدأ هذا الموسم وهو يقدم أفضل العروض في الدوري الممتاز .. والمباريات التي خسر نقاطها في الممتاز جاءت متوالية.
*  وهذا ما يؤكد ان الزعيم مرت به ظروفاً قاهرة جعلته يتعثر في بعض المباريات في الدوري .
* ولكن بعد ان تسلم الألماني كروجر مهام تدريب الفريق أصبح لأداء المريخ طعم ولون .. والصفوة في كل مباراة للزعيم أصبحت تشاهد كل ما هو ممتع مع كروجر.. أداء راطئع .. وأهداف جميلة وملعوبه.
* كسب المريخ بها أهم مباريات المممتاز وهي لقائي الميرغي بكسلا.. وحي العرب ببورتسودان.
* واليوم يتبقى للزعيم خمسة عشر نقطة فقط تفصله عن ذهب الممتاز .. هذا مباراة اليوم لأن مباراة هلال البحار اليوم مضمونة لأنها في معقلى الزعيم.
* أما المباراة الثانية فقطعاً نقاطها أضمن من نقاط مباراة اليوم .. لأن الزعيم وضع قنبلة صفرية خماسية الأبعاد يجتاح بها الزريبة في نهائي الممتاز وحسم هلال الأصفار متلبساً بالزريبة.
* ما أصلو الزريبة .. لازم تدفع الضريبة.. والمرة دي الضريبة ستكونة مضاعفة.. لأنو فيها (قيمة) مضافة..!!
* وقيمة دي يا ناس المجاعة ما تصدقوها .. تقولوا المريخ جايب ليكم عشا قيمة بطاطس.. (القيمة) دي يعني القيمة المضافة أسألوا منها الفريق عبد الله.
* لكن الجباية عند العجب وأخوانه.. ورسومهم على الزريبة..المرة دي عالية شديد.. على الراس الواحد خمسة .. والختم عند النفطي.
* المشكلة الأيام دي في النيجر.. وشحات لاقى شحات .. لا كأساً حضر.. ولا صفراً جبر.
 طبعاً الجماعة ديل هم عدمانين (التكتح).. من العينة الجعااانة ديك.. الواحد تلقاهو من جوعوا بي مرادو ياكل (الكرته) والبين قوسين دي للمابعرفوها .. هي باقي الأكل في المطاعم.. تلقى الشماسة بعد يضعوا الأكل في سلة (الوساخة) بجوا يكابسوا ليك الأكياس ..يوضبوها ليك زي الماحاصل شيء.
* بس الفرق بينهم وبين شماسة (الكرته) إنو ناس شماسة الكرته ما بطلعوا بيانات.. أما ناس الكرته.. ففهم برضوا الكرته مطلعه عينهم.. زي علاء (شلاليت) من الكرته الكتير ..كترت عليهو الكروت.. والكرت عندو زي كرة القدم محل ما تقلبها تلقاها مدورة.. زي راس شلاليت يوم الخمسة.
*  يعني  لفي يا أيام ودوري يا رؤوس .. وشلاليت كرتو ثابت.. الثابت هو الأصل .. وخليك ثابت ( الحقنة بنسلين) خمسة سي سي.
* أهل الزيبة .. اليومين ديل شابكين لعيبتهم .. هم الجابوا صفر التعادل.. يا خلق الله .. إنتو أصلو الصفر ده ما فايتنو.. عندكم معاها عقد .. ولا عقدة.
* صاحب سرطان رياضي.. قال لاعبو الزيبة كان لهم فضل صفر التعادل.. ولو ان بلة وراجي وسفاري كاتنو ما فيشين ولعب الممنتخب بالمزروبين لكان خرجت النتيجة تعادلية.
* فعلاً ما بتخرج تعادلية.. لأنو ناسكم معودين على الخمسات .. والشيء البحيرنا .. وبأكد إنو الناس ديل جهلاء.. إنو ما نشيات صحفهم طلعت بي (نحن برانا بنغلب غانا).. وما عارفيبن إنو الهتاف ده حصرياً على الصفوة.. عندما زار الأشانتي كوتوكو الغاني السودان.
* وضرب الزيبة.. خلا عيشها يشتت.. وضرب كل الفرق السودانية.. وفاز على المنتخب .. وعندما واجه الزعيم في آخر المطاف.. الجماعة قالوا في مباراة المريخ لازم الزعيم يطعم بي لاعبين من المنتخب الصفيراب.
* لكن رجال الزعيم قالوا كلمتهم ورفضوا أن يدخل أي لاعب غير لاعبو الزعيم المباراة.
* دخل الزعيم المباراة وحقق ما فشل فيه كل الفرق والمنتخبات السودانية.. وهتفت الصفوة حينها ( نحن برانا بنغلب غانا)
* ألم أقل لكم أنهم جهلاء تاريخ .. وفاقدي منطق.. ناس تجيب الكثافة .. بس الله يلزمنا الصفر .. وربنا يطولك يا صفر.
قفلة كلام
* يوم الإبحار وإكتساح ذوي الأصفار.
* وقطعا سنلتقي بإذن الله إن كان في العمر بقية.


*

----------


## غندور

*الكورة 8 ولا 8 ونص؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

الكورة 8 ولا 8 ونص؟؟



حسب اخبار المريخ موبايل تمانية ونص
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*النصر للزعيم..............
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تلفزيون السودان  ناقل  المباراة فى البث  الارضى فقط 

قناة قوون  حتى  الان ما قالوا  حاجة 

للاحتياط اعفص  هنا  
*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*منقوله على قوون بداية الاستديو التحليلي
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*بادية الاستديو التحليلى للمباراة على قناة قوون 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*منصورين باذن الله

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم وثبت اقدام لاعبيه 
قناة فول ناقل المباراة واستديو تحليلى مسيخ كالعادة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*قلق  يضيع انفراد بالمرمى  
*

----------


## أبو علي

*قلق يضيع هدف محقق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحقونا برابط شغاااااااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*قناة الجلافيط لا صوره لا صوت 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قلق هايج !!!
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*قلق  وتسديدة تمر  اعلى المرمى 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الصوت وصل والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هدف ضايع من طارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*النفطى والانانية المفرطه ..
*

----------


## husein eisa

*سفااااااااااااااااااااااري  يا  معلم .
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الصوت وصل والحمد لله



نحن حلفت عديل ما يجينا الا اسمها الشين بس
الله يكون في عونا

الحقووووووووووووونا برابط نشوف معاكم
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الحقونا برابط شغاااااااااااااااال



 
اعفص  هنا 

مشاهدة ممتعة  
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك دايرين نشااااااااهد الكورة

ادونا رابط شغال
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عرضية النفطى يستلمها الحارس ببراعه
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النفطى وهدف اول
*

----------


## ميدو1

*النفطى والهدف  الاول  
*

----------


## أبو علي

*قوووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قوووووووون النفطى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروووووووووووووووك هدف النفطي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف ملعوب بطريقه جميله
6 اهداف للنفطى فى الممتاز
*

----------


## ميدو1

*عنف  شديد  من جانب  لاعبى هلال  الساحل  ضد لاعبى المريخ خصوصا مصعب  عمر  والنفطى  
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مخالفه مع راجى فى مكان خطير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 30 والنتيجة 1 صفر للمريخ

*

----------


## أبو علي

*الوسط عاوز شغل 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*الزعيم يقدم مباراة جميلة ولكن التحكيم ليس بمستوى المباراة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*النفطى وكرة تصطدم بالقائم 
*

----------


## أبو علي

*تهديفه جميله من النفطى ولكن العارض
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*القائم يصد قذيفه للنفطى
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*كرة تضرب في يد الحارس وتصدم بالعارضة والحكم يعمل نائم العادة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*نقلات مريخية لاخراج لاعبى الهلال  من منطقتهم 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عكسيات الزومة تفتقد للدقه 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ركنية لهلال  الساحل  تلعب  وفى الاوت 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ركنيتين للساحلى فى ظرف دقيقتين
الجانب الايمن للساحلى متحرك 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقه 40 والنتيجة 1 صفر للزعيم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*راسيه جميله من قلق تمر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شلاليت من قبل لاعبى الساحلى 
امطار غزيرة تهطل
*

----------


## ميدو1

*على الرغم من ضعف  الحضور  الجماهيرى الا ان اصوات المشجعين الحمر  واضحة جدا  ويبدو انها  منسسقة ومنظمة بصورة ممتازة جدا  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*نهاية الشوط الاول  بتقدم المريخ بهدف  للاشئ  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول والنتيجه هدف للمريخ مع ضياع مهرجان من الاهداف
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الجماعه ديل خلاص كملوا لياقتهم
حا يجونا الشوط التانى راقدين رز والاهداف مطر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عبد الباقى شيخ ادريس ده انقلب فولاوى ولا شنو 
حتى الكتابة فى الزعيم خلاها
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*استديو تحليلى محمد موسى والسادة 
السادة : مهاجم صريح فى المريخ لابد من دخوله وذلك للاداد لمقبل المواجهات
محمد موسى : لا يوجد مهاجم جاهز فى الوقت الراهن ودخول بلة جابر مهم ولكن يمكن الدفع بهنو فى الدقائق الاخيره

*

----------


## ميدو1

*انطلاقة الشوط الثانى  وكرة عكسية مريخية تمر  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى
*

----------


## ميدو1

*دخول  العجب  الان سيكون له اثر  كبير  فى ذيادة غلة الاهداف  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حصار مريخى على جبهة الساحلى
*

----------


## ميدو1

*النفطى  يضيع الهدف  الثانى 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف اكيد ضايع من النفطى فى الدقيقة 48
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسديدة من قلق  تمر  جوار  القائم 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*Abobakr ramdan, أبو علي, متوكل عبدالله مختار, محمد حسن حامد, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1*, alhaj, مريخابي كسلاوي, الأبيض ضميرك, البرنسيسه, الحارث, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ابو شهد, ابواخلاص, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد نجيب, dawzna, Ehab M. Ali*, hass6666, husein eisa, جمال بلل, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, حسن دحدوح, يوسف سالم, mohammed_h_o, صخر, RED PLANET, sonstar, عامر بحيري, غندور, yassirali66, ود عثمان, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, قنوان

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النفط يفعل العجب 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*اخشى ان نندم على الهداف  الكثيرة الضائعة من قلق  والنفطى  
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*هدف يضيع للزعيم           
لا بد من وجود مهاجم صريح يا كروجر 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 53 
تراخى فى اداء المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*دخول  العجب  بديلا لقلق 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*العجب بدلا عن قلق
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تراجع فى اداء  المريخ وهجمات من قبل  هلال  الساحل  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*رمزى صالح يستلم بفدائية 
*

----------


## تينا

*منتصرين باذنالله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله اللعيبه ديل بمثلوا ساي 
لاعبين الجلافيط الصغار ذي الكبار
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله محتاجين درهم حظ
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*كل  الكرات المعكوسة لمصلحة لاعبى هلال  الساحل  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لدقيقة 60
سقوط متكرر للاعب الساحلى  
*

----------


## تينا

*يسدد راجي كوره ولا احلي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*صاروخ من راجى للاوت
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصورين باذن الله
*

----------


## تينا

*تسديده من العجب
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسديدة من العجب تمر  جوار  المرمى  للاوت 
*

----------


## تينا

*اللعيبه ديل مدلعين ولا خايفين
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الهدف الثانى مهم لان الناس ديل بيضيعوا الزمن كتير ودايرين يخطفوا هدف ويضيعونا
*

----------


## تينا

*انخفاض في اللعب
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هنو يتاهب للمشاركة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*هنو يدخل بديلا للنفطى  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج النفطى ودخول هنو
*

----------


## تينا

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*قووووووووووووووووووووون  راجى  
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قوووووووووون راجى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف جميل من راجى فى الدقيقة 68
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ركنية لهلال  الساحل  تمر بسلام 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يااخوانا النتيجه كم؟
*

----------


## تينا

*سمعت زول بكورك يابت يابت يابت 
ياربي دي منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تكون قنوان
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*ضرب  طارق  مختار  من لاعب  الهلال  امام الحكم المساعد 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رمزى صالح يطمئن فى حراسة المرمى
*

----------


## yassirali66

*بيتكم يكون مسكون
النتيجه كم هسع؟
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*29 دقيقة من الشوط الثانى  والمريخ متقدم بهدفين للنفطى  وراجى  
*

----------


## yassirali66

*رمزي ماشاء الله عليهو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

29 دقيقة من الشوط الثانى  والمريخ متقدم بهدفين للنفطى  وراجى  



مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*بلة جابر  بديلا لمصعب  عمر  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 75 والنتيجة هدفى النفطى وراجى عبد الله
نزول بلة جابر بديلا لمصعب
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الغسينابي, أبو علي, محي الدين طه أحمد, الحارث, ابو شهد, احمد الحلفاوى, اسماعيل, تينا, hass6666, يوسف سالم, صخر, غندور, yassirali66, نصرالدين أحمد علي
في الحرم ان شاءالله
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

يااخوانا النتيجه كم؟



 
اتنين صفر قول يارب نصف دسته
لكن معقوله انت وين دي مابتفوت حد
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*تشجيع مستمر  طوال  زمن المباراة حتى  وقت هطول  الامطار  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الشغيل مجهود قليل فى مباراة اليوم
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

اتنين صفر قول يارب نصف دسته
لكن معقوله انت وين دي مابتفوت حد



مع ترتيبات البابو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*فيها مطر كمان؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 80 والنتيجة 2 صفر 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 14 (14 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			yassirali66, أبو علي, محي الدين طه أحمد, الحارث, ابو شهد, احمد الحلفاوى, اسماعيل, تينا+, hass6666, يوسف سالم, صخر+, غندور, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مظهر المريخ ان شاء مشرف؟
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*اشتباك ما  بين هنو ولاعب  الهلال  عبد العزيز اورو 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحكم محمد احمد بريمة من كادقلى
ناس الساحلى رقدوا سلطة 
حتى التوغولى ما عنده اخلاق
*

----------


## تينا

*دايرين اهداف والله كتير
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*اها ياميدو ماتقيف
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*سفارى وجلابية لمهاجم الهلال  ولا احلى 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 85 والنتيجة هدفين لا شيئ
*

----------


## yassirali66

*واصل...........
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*راجى يتانى فى كورة مضمونة
*

----------


## ميدو1

*راجى  وتسديدة بعيدة جدا  عن المرمى  الهلالى 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*طارق  مختار  والاستهتار  
*

----------


## yassirali66

*عمل شنو؟..........
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*هلال  الساحل يلعب  على مصيدة التسلل  ولاعبى المريخ يقعون فيها  بسذاجة 
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مع ترتيبات البابو



اتربا في عزك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقيقة 90 والزمن الاضافى 4 دقائق 
*

----------


## تينا

*الحكم قايتو جنس قايتو
متحامل علينا حلتو الجلفوط الصغير
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكين 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووك النهايه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك النصر 
رغم معانده الحظ المهم الثلاثه نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*الف مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك الزعيييييييييييييييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عمل شنو؟..........



حاول  طارق  مختار  مراوغى مهاجم الهلال  على راس  منطقة 18 وكاد المهاج ينتزع  الكرة منه  ........... نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين للاشئ  احرز الاول  النفطى  والثانى  راجى  عبد العاطى  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*مبروك الثلاثة نقاط وتصدر  الممتاز 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبرووووووووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بإذن الله منصورين فى المواجهات المقبلة 
يا جماعة الجيش قالوا حالف يشتت الجماعة
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*التلاته نقاط فى الكيس ّ!!
*

----------


## yassirali66

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			yassirali66, أبو علي, محي الدين طه أحمد, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, احمد الحلفاوى, اسماعيل, hass6666, يوسف سالم, صخر+, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووك للزعيم التقدم بثبات نحو استعادة الصدارة والكاس باذن الله


ومبروووووووووك للأبيض ضميرك التقدم بثبات لفتح البوست وفكفكة الركب
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مبرووووووووووووك للزعيم التقدم بثبات نحو استعادة الصدارة والكاس باذن الله


ومبروووووووووك للأبيض ضميرك التقدم بثبات لفتح البوست وفكفكة الركب



الحمد لله والله كنت خايف
مبروووووك للجميع وشكرا لكل المشاركين
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك عقبال الكاس ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

